# Bees.....doing what they do.



## OzPhoto (Apr 6, 2010)

A few shots of bees on a lavender bush from the weekend.  They go mad for these flowers which makes for great photo opportunities, but you have to be quick as they won't stick around for long.


----------



## DReali (Apr 6, 2010)

Great shots, I especially like #1


----------



## OzPhoto (Apr 6, 2010)

DReali said:


> Great shots, I especially like #1



Hi, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## John16 (Apr 6, 2010)

Great shots, I think I'm falling in love with macro photography.


----------



## Hooker771 (Apr 6, 2010)

#1 is beautiful!  Great shot


----------



## MDWine (Apr 6, 2010)

Really nice... the eyes are very sharp, all 50 billion of them!!
Nicely done, inspiring!


----------



## hqphotography (Apr 6, 2010)

So that's what a bee looks like up close!


----------



## sojourn (Apr 6, 2010)

I like #2 better, especially the iridescence on the wing.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 6, 2010)

They are both really great shots. I like the second one, and would love it if both eyes were visible.


----------



## OzPhoto (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for the feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## stevemunoz (Apr 6, 2010)

Amazing macro shots.  I really need to try this sometimes, but I feel my patience isn't up to par to do this type of photography.

Steve


----------



## DScience (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## carlos91 (Apr 6, 2010)

wow great shots favorite is #1


----------



## OzPhoto (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all, glad you liked my shots.



stevemunoz said:


> Amazing macro shots.  I really need to try this sometimes, but I feel my patience isn't up to par to do this type of photography.
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve, thanks for the feedback.  It is certainly a style that requires bucket loads of patience, which is funny, as I don't have patience for much else! I've lost count the amount of times i've framed the perfect shot and the insect has moved slightly and i've ended up with an out of focus shot.  A few days ago I was zoomed in on a tiny hover-fly and the tiniest white flying insect lands on the body of the hover-fly just as I snapped the shot. This bug would have been less than a mm and I was so happy... until I reviewed and found the shot was out of focus!..... frustrating!

Thanks


----------

